# Super dmz3.0 + testcyp pct



## quadzilla25 (Feb 28, 2014)

hey guys so basically I have a cycle all set up.  Stats first as per forum proceedure:

BW: 173lbs

Hgt: 5'10"

BF: 10-15%

AAS Experience: none, 2 cycles prior; 1 of helladrol 1 of msten(orals)

For whatever reason in the past, I have had significant trouble maintaining/holding onto gains with prohormones.  I was considering running 5 weeks BalkanPharm Danabol to kickstart this 10 weeker of TestCyp but after reading some SDMZ3.0 reviews I am highly reconsidering, especially since it would be much easier to get my hands on the SDMZ3.0.  My diet is solid: 3.5-4K of 40:40:30 self prepared food without all the anal exact gram measuring that I dont have time in my day for(I would if I had the time though lol).  The goal for this cycle is BULK, clean as is gets without being unrealistic.  I would like mostly dry gains, but as a hardgainer I will take what I can get.  I can stand to gain a little bloat if necessary to add muscle, if youre a hardgainer you will understand my frustration of eating soo damn much and still having a rough time bulking.  Especially if you have to work and go to school.  But I digress, my questions are as follows; which oral would yeild more muscle mass gained after PCT, and kept, SDMZ3.0 or Dana?  Also, would I have to PCT for the oral as well ass the test, or simply run one PCT at the end of my test cycle?  I have all the necessary OCT and PCT for both the oral and the test.  Thanks for the advice and I appologize for the long read!


----------



## quadzilla25 (Feb 28, 2014)

quick ammendment, standby for cycle info;

week1-5: 30mg Balkan Pharm Danabol  OR!!
week1-6: 2 caps SDMZ3.0 
week1-6: liver support
week1-6: hawthorne berry

AND
week1-10: 500mg TestCyp, pin tues and sat every week
week1-10: 0.5mg Eod/ED arimadex


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 1, 2014)

I would kick start with the Super DMZ 3.0 with the Testosterone. Its very strong.

PCT is after he Test cycle is done.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Mar 1, 2014)

Withoit any doubt whasoever, Super DMZ 3.0 is MUCH stringer than Dianabol...and also has better gains retention.  You will botn gain more muscle with DMZ 3.0 and be kleft with more muscle after DMZ 3.0.

I noticed you saud you have no AAS experience, but both heladrol and M-sten are AAS.  they are nit prohormones, but full actuve steroids just like testosterone or Dianabol.

Some other reasons to use DMZ 3.0 instead of Dianabol:

1.)  SMZ 3.0 is 100% legal, for now.

2.)  DMZ 3.0 is 3rd party lab tested to ensure both purity & potency.  No such assurance will be given with D-bol.

3.)  You could get ripped off ordering from UGL's (under-dosed, bunk, never shipped, etc.)

4.)  DMZ 3.0 has only a 2-4 day delivery time.

5.)  DMZ 3.0 will make you stronger.


No matter what steroid you use, you will never maintain all your gains, with the exception of those who are still below their natural limit.  You are definitely still below your natural limit, so if you are losing a considerable portion of your gain post-cycle, then you are doing something wrong.  Now, you may not be able to maintain all of the strength gains, as many steroids cause strength increases through more than just muscle growth alone and therefore, as soon as the steroid is removed, some of the strength goes with it. neither will you be able to maintain the increased vascularity or muscle hardness, BUT you should be able to maintain just about all of the actual muscle fiber you gained as long you continue eating enough...and do a proper PCT.

Many guys eat a lot when on-cycle becase they read that you need to eat to grow, but as soon as the cycle is over they revert right back to their previous caloric intake.  If you do that, you will lose just about all the muscle you gained.  Muscle takes calories not only to grow, but to maintain...and the more muscle you gain, the more calories you will need to eat to maintain it...forever!  You can NEVER again go back to eating what you weighed when you were ligter...because if you do, you will go right back down to your old bodyweight.  So, if you go from 173 lbs to 193 lbs on-cycle, you will need to continue eating enough cals to maintain 193 lbs.  You can't go back to eating what you did at 173 lbs.  This is why most guys never get big...they don't want to eat what it takes to get there.  You can't just eat on-cycle.  BB'ing requires that your calories continuously rise as you grow grow.  Why do you think these 300 lbs BB'rs in the off-season usually eat 5K cals per day or more?  Because they need to jyst to maintain what they have, let alone grow more muscle tiassue. 

If I were you, I would begin counting calories every day to make sure yoiu take in the right amount.  If you just eat whenever you are hungry...or don't really know how many cals you are eating, how will you ever know if you re eating enough?  Not all foods are calorically as dense as others...and you will not always have the same appetite every day, so you can't use your appetite or feelings of fullness to determine if you are etaing properly.  BB'ing is hard work anbd most people don't have what it takes to get the job done.


----------



## YorkBarbell (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't mean to hijack, but I think my questions are probably relevant to the OP too.

What you say about diet makes a lot of sense. You have to eat to maintain gains, but what about cutting any fat gained during the bulk and cycle? If you drop calories to lose the fat, but keep protein intake high and keep lifting hard should you be able to maintain most or all of your muscle gains? Also, are the cycle support and PCT that come with the Super DMX 3.0 stack adequate in your opinion?


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 4, 2014)

A serm is highly recommended. Nolva, Clomid or Torem.


----------



## YorkBarbell (Mar 4, 2014)

CHEZ said:


> A serm is highly recommended. Nolva, Clomid or Torem.




Even though Super DMZ 3.0 is said to not aromatize?


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes, you wouldnt run it during the cycle, it is for PCT. After both SuperDMZ and Test are no longer being used, you will then start your serm to kickstart natural test production and prevent estrogen related side effects.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 4, 2014)

YorkBarbell said:


> Even though Super DMZ 3.0 is said to not aromatize?



Your natural testosterone production will be suppressed some from SDMZ3 and the injectable Test.


----------

